

Ask HN: Is Ayrton Senna a good role model for entrepreneurs? - gcmartinelli

I don't know how many of you know Ayrton Senna... if you don't, try watching his documentary than answer this question.
======
mdhayes
Being a bit of an F1 nut I don't see why not however I used the example of
Juan Manuel Fangio - [http://www.rookieoven.com/2011/08/17/why-be-a-startup-
founde...](http://www.rookieoven.com/2011/08/17/why-be-a-startup-founder/)

Also earlier this year was at an event in Edinburgh where Sir Jackie Stewart
spoke to a bunch of founders, he was excellent. Write up of that here -
[http://www.rookieoven.com/2012/05/17/eie12-keynote-
speaker-s...](http://www.rookieoven.com/2012/05/17/eie12-keynote-speaker-sir-
jackie-stewart/#top)

[Apologies for the shameless plugs]

------
gcmartinelli
Hm.. I believe he is a role model for more than just driving.

Focus, personal drive, willingness to go against the status quo, amongst
others... Seem like pretty important features for entrepreneurs.

------
foobarram
Not really - I have done motorsports for long (F1 designer), and I feel
Michael Schumacher is more of a role model than AS. Infact, MS has been my
role model since I was 14.

------
tsahyt
Don't know about entrepreneurs, but he certainly is a good role model for
drivers (professional ones, that is).

